# Do you have enough



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

I am trying to finish putting my shop together and sought the advice of a fire marshal to determine what I needed to have for fire supression. Turns out I need to have at least 4 extinguishers, 3 10 pounders and at least 1 5 pounder. How many do you have in your shop.
they cost a few hundred dollars to get them but…

After he left I realized that I did not ask him about smoke detectors?


----------



## Dekker (Oct 11, 2007)

First a quick comment on smoke detectors… I know there are two varieties, one that is lower cost but is often tripped by high humidity/dust, and another higher-cost type. I wish I knew their identifying name so I could tell you, but thought you should look into the differences between the two before you buy something for your soon-to-be-dust-filled shop.

As for extinguishers… I have to admit I don't have one in the shop, but then again my shop is a garage, and I do this as a hobby. The fire extinguisher I own is in the kitchen!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mario,

I think a smoke detector would be a good idea. I am not sure how the dust may impact the performance of a smoke detector over time.

Dalec


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

uh oh.
I only have one and it is outside the shop area.

oh Santa, dear…


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I have a smoke detector and (1) 5lb dry chemical extinguisher. I also volunteer for a Fire Dept. that is 4 miles away and carry a good insurance policy. If it burns, there are photos too. Also, keep your chemicals in a paint locker…like I used to. ??? Really; I need to build a new paint locker.

A good tip would be to think of where a fire will start if one was going to. What's plugged in? Where are all those old oily rags? Most of us work out of our garages…so, where do you keep your gas? Hell! Where's the lawnmower? Can you hear your smoke detector when it goes off? From inside the house? While your in bed with the bedroom door closed? I can't. Makes it just about worthless huh?

I know you have already thunk this all out but there are those who continue to use the bench grinder over a gas can. I know you are not one of those guys. I see your shop pic. It's a large outbuilding…pole barn style. You'd probably do best with a separate alarm service to monitor not only for fire but also for theft. If it's a public type shop with "employees" you'd best take the Fire Marshalls advice. Any chance of killing the power on the way out the door at night?


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Dadoo,
I am getting the extinguishers and will be putting two smoke detectors in also. You also gave me an idea on how I can make the alarm sound in the house. using an alarm system that I have. It will ring a phone when the temp changes or a loud sound is heard. (we use them to monitor the freezers and refridgirators that we have at work that hold our vaccines) I have one that the temp system failed but I kept rather than tossing it.

thank you for the other advice, it is alway nice to have experts look at things as they tend to see things that we may miss.


----------



## Fingersleft (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Mario,

These all are very good and necessary ideas and suggestions. Smoke alarms and alarms for temp changes, together with the right kind of emergency fire extinguishers, located in the proper positions, are a MUST. They need to be part any shop environment. But they are just that, emergency devices - not ment to deal with a worst case senario.

My suggestion - Take the next step, as I did. Sit down and speak with your insurance agent. Make certain that your shop and your equipment is properly insured. Most homeowner policies have specific requirements for outbuildings and specific limits for their contents. When I talked with my broker, I was able to buy an "all risk" replacement rider for the building and its contents, which took over after the limits of my homeowner's coverage for a surpisingly small annual premium - well under the cost of a couple of good table saw blades.


----------

